
Voting/Experience System of The Highly Successful Perlmonks Community - staunch
http://www.perlmonks.org/index.pl?node_id=5938
======
tocomment
I'm going to do something like this. I don't want to use Monk rankings though.
Can you guys think of some other heirarchry I can use for the "levels"? Maybe
star trek ranks like ensign?

------
timg
complexity that could only come from the mind of a perl coder.

~~~
staunch
I don't think it's very complex at all. The implementation may involve a small
amount of math but it's very light and done by the system, to users it's all
transparent.

The site quite accurately increases the influence of users that fellow users
feel are good contributors. The Perlmonks system has evolved over almost a
decade and produced one of the best online communities I've ever seen.

